# Taconite Ammo



## Brkenarrow (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey all,

First of all I'd like to say hi. New to this community but not entirely new to slingshots.

Back when I was a kid I had a really nice handmade slingshot and we'd always find taconite on the railroads in northern Minnesota. I live just northwest of Minneapolis, MN now and would like to find someplace close by that has taconite that could be picked up. Does anybody have any recommendations?


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome!

I just bought my first bag of taconite off of ebay last week. Maybe try there if you can't find anything local.

Best of luck.

Tom


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

E-Bay is your best bet..Unless you take a trip up north..like Hibbing area.....

I have some sent to my by a friend from up north..But I do not use it any more so I donated it

for a slingshot shooting event...too be used a prize's..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome to SSF !


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

EBAY 251304206404

$13.99

5lb3/8" dia.

LBH2


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

1---Welcome to SSF.

2---I've heard of it being used as railroad bedding material, but I've never seen it used that way in the NE US. Amtrak and Conrail use coarse crushed stone around here. I don't know if that's a regional thing or if the crushed stone is "the new generation" that replaced taconite. Maybe check the railroad bedding material used in your area. If your area has any unused old railroad sidings or yards or better yet maybe any abandoned old factories with their own railroad sidings, those might be your best possibilities. Good luck with the hunt.

Other than that, you'll have to buy it and as noted above, online vendors will be your best bet.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I used to get it for free as a kid. The trains seemed to spill some of it en route to the steel mills. I would like to get an unlimited free source again. It would require talking to a local steel mill, rail road worker or finding a train track network that fits the bill.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ammo mike sent me a bunch that I am still shooting.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

You could try the tracks around Duluth, or take a spin up to Silver Bay if you're feeling adventurous some weekend.


----------



## Brkenarrow (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow, thanks for all the responses! I'm going to try contacting BNSF (they own all the rails near me) and see if they could point me to anything local. If not I'll probably just get some from eBay since the $10 is a lot cheaper than gas for going up north! Thanks again for the help!


----------

